# M-S reunion in marquette



## gomer (Dec 30, 2000)

Well, since I am currently unemployeed I decided that I might go make a roadtrip to NMU to visit a good friend Pikedevil for the weekend. After 6 hours driving by myself through a couple snowshowers... I made it.









With pikedevil as my guide, we checked out some of the area streams to see, contrary to popular belief, if there were any fish to be had...









After tyin up some fresh bags in the dorm room :yikes: :yikes: , we decided on a stream and soon after pounding a few holes, pikedevil hooked up with a nice fish, which he thought at first was a coho, but turned out to be one of the most elusive species in the UP. A fall steel :tdo12: 








I think pikedevils grin may have scared the beauty to death, so we decided to string it up...  









Day 2 brought a change of pace... the wind was good so we decided to see if we could tame a few of the elusive lake superior menominies. After a few hours of showin the local pier rats how its done, we probably landed 40-50 and kept about 20 so i could bring something back for my efforts (and my smoker...  )









I dont know if it worth the 80 dollars in gas, but it was a good time... 

and... GO NMU HOCKEY!


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Looks like it was a good trip. I don't suppose that stream was near a ski resort?


----------



## pikedevil (Feb 11, 2003)

2PawsRiver said:


> Looks like it was a good trip. I don't suppose that stream was near a ski resort?



Nope not the ski hill stream, a little farther East . 

It was an interesting weekend to say the least. Snoring roomate left us sleep deprived so we did not get as much fishing in as we would have liked.

Here is a different shot of the menominees, they are pretty cool little fish.


----------



## silversides (Aug 16, 2002)

you guys shouldve thrown those smelt size whities out for bait and maybe you wouldve caught something eatable. Gomer, its a good thing the there were so many good looking women up there you talked to otherwise you might have got a little bored....pikedevil, are you fishin the tourney this weekend? itll be a reunion to the max, plus you might get lucky and actually catch a fish  .


----------



## pikedevil (Feb 11, 2003)

Prolly not since there is no money involved and I wouldnt want to dominate the tournament and spoil it for all you beginners.  
Plus once you fish the UP, downstate fish are just too easy. :tdo12:


----------



## Magnet (Mar 2, 2001)

Nice pictures!

I just got back from up that way, too. Trout Lake had a couple of inches on the ground when I came through there at about 8:00pm last night. In the LP the Gaylord area seemed to have close to an inch.

Didn't do any fishing this time, but did clean the cabin, wash the windows, repaired the bridge and spent some time working on the driveway.

I found a few buck rubs and a scrape, so things are starting to happen up there.


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

I know I punked out on the fishing. But I was getting all I could out of the keg! It was a good weekend. I really enjoyed meeting Gomer. Hopefully we can fish together sometime. I also will have to duck out on the college fishing tourney, not because I don't like losing, I don't mind. It's just that with the Big Slaughter coming so soon, I won't have time to make a dent, and I would be all alone anyhow.


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

I went to NMU also and spent 4.5 years of my life on those piers and in the woods. I also knew those guys who got blown off the pier and died and later they put up a memorial plaque. 

Nice coho btw. Glad to see some familiar scenery. 

Ever hear of Lake Alice? about an hour west of Ishpeming.


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

Banditto said:


> I went to NMU also and spent 4.5 years of my life on those piers and in the woods. I also knew those guys who got blown off the pier and died and later they put up a memorial plaque.
> 
> Nice coho btw. Glad to see some familiar scenery.
> 
> Ever hear of Lake Alice? about an hour west of Ishpeming.


I was there at the same time Banditto. Plus a little longer  I spent more time in the woods than in the class room!  

I miss the old Dead River. Was sadden to see it's state last time there. 
The picture of the waterfall has me a little perplexed. Either I've gotten older and have forgotten that one or somehow I never made it there. If you could P.M. the river. I have an achin suspicion. 

Any of you guys going to be up there in the spring/summer? I may head up then for some flyfishing or wait until the seafood festival! Someday I hope to live there again.


----------



## Hi-Tech Redneck (Apr 14, 2004)

If I'm not mistaken, thats the newly remodeled river that you miss - back by the tourist park a stone's throw away from Jacobetti. Looks like the pic was taken from right under the new bridge. Was there (NMU) for 5 of the best years of my life. 

Surprised I didn't see any splake in those pics, seems like every time I went out there after menominee, I'd get one or two. But that was a few years ago.


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

That's what my hunch was. The power station is just to the right of that fall. Looks like they have been getting some rain. Last tiime I saw that it, there was not much of a flow.


----------



## pikedevil (Feb 11, 2003)

The Picture is the new dead river area as High Tech ******* stated. I never got to see it before the dam blew out so I just get to here about it from the locals I run into down there. As for splake, yes they still get a lot of them out there but it was not our lucky day.


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

Hey Pikedevil, I heard that they rebuilt the Wooden Nickel Bar? Is that true?

Also I have a friend who is a Negaunee cop and they rode the entire length of the Dead River up to Silver Lake on quads this fall. That must have been some trip. I guess what you see in town is pretty much what is looks like the whole way up.


----------



## gomer (Dec 30, 2000)

banditto, thats a steel, not a coho...


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

my bad I misread it. I don't get out of the house very often


----------



## AceMcbanon (Apr 2, 2003)

The nickel is still the cheapest bar in town, under new ownership but the new owner is a great guy too. He is a big time biker

As to the dead river i have to say i'ts far better then it use to be with the dam. There always use to be a few spots where you were guarenteed fish but now there is a lot more spawning spots. The first year after the flood it sucked. But it is a much nicer river now, and some say a decent amount of fish are making it over the falls.

As to splake i have no problems taking them off the bubbler or a couple local lakes, as to big splake, they are 5 pounds and over out near escanaba. Caught a couple huge ones out of the escanaba


----------

